# Smoking wood



## osprey2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all

I came across this site whilst searching for a wood supplier.

Has anyone used them before, have a good selection of wood chips.

http://www.thesmokewoodcompany.com

Dave


----------



## wade (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks Dave.

That looks an interesting site. It threw me for a minute as it appeared that they were giving it away (cost £0.00) until you add it to the basket. They appear to have a good variety of wood types (including Mesquite for Danny). Not sure about the price though at £30 for 5Kg for most of their woods. I tend to use pellets these days (£50-£60 for 27 Kg) but it would probably be worth getting some real wood chunks in for those "special" smokes.

If you give them a try please let us know how you get on.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## paul stephen (Sep 14, 2014)

do you use pellets the same as wood wade


----------



## wade (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Paul

I find pellets very versatile but I do use both. The pellets are good for both hot and cold smoking whereas the wood is really only suitable for hot. Here are the pellet in use today in a similar way to using wood chunks for a hot smoke.













FattyWebers1.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 14, 2014






Mesquite on the left and hickory on the right

Here is a close up of the snake in the 26" with Mesquite before adding the primer lit briquettes. This is my usual setup for low temperature smoking when i'm not using the IQ. 













FattyMesquite.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 14, 2014






These will maintain a cooking temperature of 115 C and provide constant smoke for 6-8 hours.


----------



## paul stephen (Sep 14, 2014)

thanks very informative


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello Dave.  I get all my chips from those folks.  They are not always cheapest BUT I can usually get everything I want from one company and save on shipping.  Keep Smoking!

Danny


----------



## wade (Sep 16, 2014)

Danny - those chips that you had as the summer meeting looked great.

Paul - If Danny got them from these folks then they are certainly worth buying.


----------



## paul stephen (Sep 16, 2014)

thanks guys jist checked out the site


----------



## osprey2 (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheers Danny, I'm expecting a freebie to trial, for a proQ cold smoke generator


----------



## wade (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi Dave - One of these?













cold-smoke-generator.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 17, 2014






I bought one a few years ago and used it for a while but in the end found I was rather disappointed with it. It would only take fine sawdust and it was hard to reliably keep it alight for any length of time. In cooler damp conditions (i.e. overnight) if would regularly go out and was just not reliable. Sadly it is now sitting on my shelf gathering dust. Maybe you will have more luck with it than I did.

Before that I tried one if the Smoke Daddy cylinder generators (then sold under the name of "Porky Pa") however that used to clog up every time it was used.













SmokeDaddy.jpg



__ wade
__ Sep 17, 2014






Finally I then moved across to an AMNPS type generator and found that it works like a dream - reliable and produces lots of good smoke.













WN_AMNPS.jpeg



__ wade
__ Sep 17, 2014






Please let us know how you get on with the ProQ


----------



## osprey2 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes thats the one. I get on great with it, find it does a great job, 10 hour burn no worries.

Six hour smoke on some cheese and black peppercorns.

They have just brought out a new larger version.

People on sausagemaking.org swear by them.

Main problem is keeping the temperature low to cold smoke. I hope the sample they re sending me is fine enough, plum smoked brie sounds nice.


----------



## wade (Sep 17, 2014)

Osprey2 said:


> People on sausagemaking.org swear by them.


Dave - it is great that you are getting on well with yours.

I often used to swear by it too - but that was when I used to go out to the smoker in the morning only to find that it had gone out hours before - LOL


----------

